# New Holland T5.115



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad is looking at a 2014 New Holland T5.115. What do you guys think of this tractor? It is lighter than his MF1135, and has a little less power. I have to say it does look like a nice tractor.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

have a T4-95 95 HP lite easy on fuel don't like the trans speeds T5 NH is a more deluxe model would be alright if the T5 has the power shift I am sure it's better then the 1135.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We have a t5 105 and really like it, noajor issues with it, it is our loader tractor so is used pretty hard. Good utility tractor.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a T5-115, 24 speed, with loader and so far love it. The hydraulic and PTO switches on the fenders are a God sent, if you don't have great knees anymore. :wub: I bought this tractor new in late January 2014, have about 700 hours on it now. Primary use is cutting with discbine and round baler (winter cow feeding once a week). I have started it at 15 below zero, with nothing but the glow plugs. Seems to use less fuel than the old Ford 8700 and Oliver 1850, that I previously used round baling (a lot less black smoke is for certain). This is going to be my main tractor for my 15 bale grapple this summer, also.

Biggest dis-like metric nuts/bolts (but I am an old SAE person, so that was what was in my tool box). And with the given electronics on this tractor, an old shade tree wrencher, isn't going to be doing my wrenching on this tractor anyhow. 

Larry


----------



## MattB (Feb 13, 2016)

We have one at the dairy I work at. It's mid 2014 model. 16/16 power shift or whatever they call it. 
It is used every day on variety of work. Feeding out over winter (lots of loader work and hauling feed out wagon up the road), mowing, no till seeding in autumn ( just finished for this year) rolling pit silage etc. just clocked up 2500hrs. 
Has had some minor issues. We just had fuel tank replaced under warranty and the valve under dash that controls the heater ( makes a great clicking noise that took us a while to work out what it was) other minor things along the way which were sorted by the dealer
Overall is a good tractor. Enough power for what we do although bit more is always good. Runs the 3pl disc mower fine. Haven't done any baling as we use a custom guy to do that. 
Couple things that are a PITA. It does a burn cycle on the exhaust filter but it always turns on just as you are pulling up to the dairy when finished whatever task. Have to sit there and wait for it to finish the cycle before you turn off. And I recon it never does it properly cause it's only at idle, although I tend to set the hand throttle up a bit to help it. I think it has lost power over the couple years I have been driving it. Certainly doesn't hold the same speed it used to up the hill with a load in the wagon. Have started to have little electrical gremlins the last 6 months or so. Blowing fuses etc some error codes.
Overall I would say it's a good machine but with all the new emission stuff these days I wouldn't be keeping it over 3000 hours or so. Might be a different story if it was only doing tillage or other hard work where it is running flat out with a good load
Cheers
Matt


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We decided not to buy this tractor; are going to fix the blown head gasket in the ole MF1135. We are a bit worried it may be a bit under powered compared to the 1135, besides the fact that this tractor is half the weight of the 1135.


----------

